# Headed To Camp Hatteras This Weekend



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

thursday morning we are leaving for the outer banks and staying at camp hatteras. can't wait to get a line in the water and have a cold one on the beach.









Anyone else headed to the beach this weekend?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes headed to the Outer Banks, but we are staying in a timeshare .... no Outback this trip!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Have fun we were at the Hatteras KOA last weekend for Mother's Day. We had a blast, even though the temp went from about 75 deg to 50 deg in about an hours time on Saturday. Hope you weren't planning drive on the beach to go fishing, THANKS ALOT DEFENDERS OF WILDLIFE AND AUDUBON SOCIETY









I hope this mess gets sorted out before our week on Ocracoke Island this July. There's nothing better than driving down the beach a mile or so and having an area about the size of a football field all to yourself. Plenty of room to spread your rods out and let the kids and dog play.

Anyway have fun in paradise.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> thursday morning we are leaving for the outer banks and staying at camp hatteras. *can't wait to get a line in the water and have a cold one on the beach.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...I'm officially jealous!!!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I think we'll try some fishing at oregon inlet by the bridge or at the south end of Avon ............. have had some luck in both of those spots.

We'll be going back down again in July and hopefully the access to the better areas will be open ............. best time I ever had there was fishing the rip at hatteras inlet at sunrise.

I couldn't agree with you more about drivng on the beach and finding a nice spot to set up and relax with the family ............. don't forget about the bon fires on the beach at night!!

The AS and DOW may have won the first battle but the war isn't over yet!!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

We are staying at Hatteras this summer. Never been, but I hear its great......and a bit windy.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

BJ & Stan said:


> I think we'll try some fishing at oregon inlet by the bridge or at the south end of Avon ............. have had some luck in both of those spots.
> 
> We'll be going back down again in July and hopefully the access to the better areas will be open ............. best time I ever had there was fishing the rip at hatteras inlet at sunrise.
> 
> ...


As of last week the access to Oregon Inlet was closed due to ONE, I REPEAT ONE egg laid by a least tern! And I don't even think the egg was found there but at another beach, Cape Point I think but not sure. We drove over the Oregon Inlet bridge and looked over to the left and not one vehicle, very sad sight. What DOW and AS are doing is making the buffer zones so vast around suspected nesting areas that they are blocking the access points for ORV's. Kind of a dirty trick that I think they've had up their sleeve since this all began. They claim that the majority of the beach is open, there just isn't anyway to get there, not even by foot. In our local paper, The Virginian Pilot, they said that the buffer zone markers had been knocked down which was their reasoning to expand the buffer zones as much as they did. I've been traveling to Hatteras and Ocracoke multiple times a year for 16 years now and I've never seen the markers for nesting areas tampered with. Everyone knows beach driving is a privilege and wouldn't do anything to risk it. I understand that birds are interesting creatures to watch but fish are great creatures to eat. I would never want to see one of God's creatures unnecessarily harmed but I can't see why 1000's of people and the local economy should be affected over some birds. I think Darwin had a theory about this.









Hope the access is open for you this weekend. Yes, the bon fires were great. We used to crash the Coasties bon fire parties in Ocracoke, always a good time because the local law enforcement never bothered them much. Have fun and support the local merchants as much as possible because they'll be the ones to suffer the most.

Brad


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Amen brother.....amen.Well said. We will be down there this weekend.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

A bunch of us will be at the Sands of Time CG in Avon N.C. I'm not looking forward to ALL the traffic we will have to deal with friday on the way down but I'm sure it will be worth the trip. Look us up.Where you camping?


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont forget you need a fishing license right?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

As of last weekend the really popular fishing spots were still restricted. They lost a lot of the beach from the storms they had after mothers day. even though the nesting areas were overwashed they will keep the areas restricted for two weeks in case the birds return.

We did have a good day fishing last saturday .... caught lots of croaker and a few big blues........mainly hitting on shrimp and squid.......didn't seem to like the cut bait.

NPS has another rule in effect due to the consent decree...........no beach camp fires between midnight and 6:00 a.m............that just came out this week.

keep your lines tight..............hope you slay 'em


----------

